# Podcast suggestions



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

We do truly appreciate you guys and gals listening to our dumb little podcast. As we've said before, without you it's just two guys talking to ourselves.

We would like to know what you guys want to hear. Lately we've been leaning heavy on politics but whatever you want to hear us talk about doesn't have to be politics. Doesn't have to be Prepping either.

So let 'er rip. Tell us what you'd like to hear us talk about or ask us to answer a question outright.....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

How plausible is a civil war? Realistically. Are we facing just a bunch of crybabies or is there some real organization behind it? Actually I think this would make a good thread too.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I like to hear a little bit of everything. Some politics in terms to how it relates to us being prepared, learning skills and techniques to be more self sufficient, and things that we could conceivably face in our lifetime. Could we see another Great Depression?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> How plausible is a civil war? Realistically. Are we facing just a bunch of crybabies or is there some real organization behind it? Actually I think this would make a good thread too.


Funny you say that...

I hope y'all don't mind it going a little over 30 minutes, tonight.

Hey; if we are asking questions, I have one. Are you guys fixed on a time, or do you mind if we go over 30-40 minutes?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Let's move away from politics and back to being "prepared". We can always praise or bash Trump later .. depending on if he "makes America great again". Let's try:

Q and A by Squatch and Denton with a guest speaker who is accomplished in a particular craft/skill to give an overview.
Q and A by Squatch and Denton a survivalist who is going to stand at home and alone.
Q and A by Squatch and Denton with a survivalist who is going to seek a group.
Q and A by Squatch and Denton with a lady prepared person.
Q and A by Squatch and Denton with a veteran and his perspective.
Q and A by Squatch and Denton with an EMP semi expert.
Q and A by Squatch and Denton with an economic/currency semi expert.
Q and A by Squatch and Denton with a virus semi expert.
Q and A by Squatch and Denton with a health care semi expert.

And much , much more.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

How about a famous firearm segment? And how do I listen to your podcast?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oddcaliber said:


> How about a famous firearm segment? And how do I listen to your podcast?


You can't click on the links and hear them?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

How about some "News of the Weird". Should be good for a few laughs.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Funny you say that...
> 
> I hope y'all don't mind it going a little over 30 minutes, tonight.
> 
> Hey; if we are asking questions, I have one. Are you guys fixed on a time, or do you mind if we go over 30-40 minutes?


Do what you need to do. If it's interesting then going over is good.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Denton said:


> Funny you say that...
> 
> I hope y'all don't mind it going a little over 30 minutes, tonight.
> 
> Hey; if we are asking questions, I have one. Are you guys fixed on a time, or do you mind if we go over 30-40 minutes?


Time doesn't matter to me. I can start as stop them as needed.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This week is going to be more freestyle, if you will. No preparation, no ten minute discussion about what we are going to discuss. I want to go straight to our after show BS session, as I think they are much better.
I get a kick out of shooting the breeze with Sas, and I think that is better than the planned podcast. I'm hoping you guys enjoy it as much as I do!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Oddcaliber said:


> How about a famous firearm segment? And how do I listen to your podcast?


Here are our past shows. We post a new thread each week but also link it to this thread in case anyone misses one and wants to go back and hear it.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/35865-denton-sasquatch-podcast-links.html


----------

